# Size of Salt in Bags......



## SwiftSnow&Salt (Aug 19, 2005)

OK.. the other day I was buying 2 pallets of Ice-A-Way brand rock salt (standard salt no additaves), A guy also buying salt told me bags of 80# had larger pieces of salt than if buying 50# or 25# bags. I assumed that #1 rock salt was the same across the board? Please let me know if this is true or false. Over the last 4 years, I have only bought salt in 50 # bags and have seen anything from sand like texture to 1/4"+ size pieces depending on actual pallet.


----------



## Voyager AL (Nov 15, 2004)

I buy salt in 50lb bags on a pallet from the same supplier every year. This year, the salt was LARGE, almost 1/2". Doesnt roll out of the tailgater like the small stuff did. This was a first for me, after 4 years...


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

I buy 50lb bags of plain rock salt from home dept.My first batch of the season the salt was rather small pieces. l I just went and resupplied with the same brand 50lb bags but the salt pieces were much bigger and they looked dirtier or not as white in color.


----------



## THE BOSS 1975 (Nov 16, 2005)

THIS YEAR I NOTICED CARGILL CHANGED THE SIZE OF THERE SALT .BUT AS FAR AS ICE A WAY I HAVE 10 SKIDS 5 OF THE 50'S AND 5 OF THE 80'S AND THEY LOOK THE SAME TO ME SO I WOULD HAVE TO SAY THE SALT HAS NOT GOTTEN SIFTED PROPERLY AND THEY DID NOT CATCH THAT IN Q.C.. I KNOW SOME OF THE SALT COMPANIES ARE MAKING THEIR SOLAR SALT BIGGER BECAUSE PEOPLE USE IT FOR DEICING AND ITS CHEAPER SO EVENTIALLY THEY WILL BE SELLING SALT FOR WATER SOFTNERS AND THEN CHARGING MORE FOR THE ICE MELT .JUST MY 2 CENTSpayup payup


----------



## dssxxxx (Dec 27, 2005)

Most people who bag salt for ice melting, screen out the small for blending material and the large for solar. The material that is in between is used for bagged rock salt.

When you have a large demand, which we did in December in the Northeast, the producers will bag whatever is available and will in most cases not screen the product. This will give you the larger pieces. Also, they will bag their solar salt in a rock salt bag if that is what is available.


----------



## Andy N. (Dec 14, 2001)

It all melts snow and ice.


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

What I buy (Halite 50's and 80's) has, for the most part been pretty consistant.

The flatter bags (heat sealed at the ends) seem to have a lot more "fines" in them, and will clump and bridge more. Much like a Betty Crocker cake mix. lol

The other type of Halite bags (they may not use them anymore???) open like fertilizer or lime bags. These always seemed to have larger particles (better) and have some black stone mixed in. I haven't been able to find these bags in a few seasons, but really liked the uniform particle size and the fact that there were no "fines" or dust in it.


Any thoughts on this?


----------



## green leaf (Nov 27, 2004)

At the Home Depot here the 40kg bags have bigger salt particles then the 20kg bags. You can really tell the difference when looking at them. I like the smaller stuff for walks and the bigger stuff for p-lots.


----------



## adksnowo (Dec 14, 2005)

I had noticed that #1 salt has not been great quality as of late. First pallet we purchased was nice consistent pieces the size (appearance too!) of rock candy crystals. Spread real nice. The next run we purchased recently was from Canada, same supplier. When I opened the first bag I wanted to return it, but it would have been too much work! Some of the bag was fines like sand/dust almost and it had larger (breakable) clumps mixed in with the normal "rock candy" pieces. Doesn't flow out of the spreader worth a cent! All were 80lb. plastic bags. Why is it around here water softener salt is cheaper per lb!?


----------



## sunriseturf (Nov 2, 2005)

A lot of times it also depends on where the salt is mined. That explains some of the color variations. Size depends on how it processed. if it's salt it'll melt it down to 5 degrees. The smaller it is the faster it'll work. Thats why you roads more frequently traveled melt faster. It gets crushed by tires and quickly lowers the freezing point as it turns to a brine.


----------



## SwiftSnow&Salt (Aug 19, 2005)

so I guess it depends on when/where actual product is bagged. I agree small (sandlike) melts quicker, but larger melts/lasts LONGER and goes much further. IMO.
Thanks to all who have responded.

Big Al


----------



## dssxxxx (Dec 27, 2005)

sunriseturf said:


> A lot of times it also depends on where the salt is mined. That explains some of the color variations. Size depends on how it processed. if it's salt it'll melt it down to 5 degrees.


A few comments.

Unless you are near a salt mine...........there are really not that many, the salt that you are buying for ice melting or solar is imported salt. Most of the larger companies and all of the smaller companies are using imported salt (this is salt that is from desalinization plants - you take salt water and remove the salt to make potable water and the salt is a by-product of the process). This is shipped in 25,000 - 60,000 ton vessels and off loaded at the port and either sold at the port or railed/trucked to a holding area and then sold.

Also, the effective melting temps of sodium chloride is approximately +20 F.


----------



## dssxxxx (Dec 27, 2005)

TLS said:


> What I buy (Halite 50's and 80's) has, for the most part been pretty consistant.
> 
> The other type of Halite bags (they may not use them anymore???) open like fertilizer or lime bags. These always seemed to have larger particles (better) and have some black stone mixed in. I haven't been able to find these bags in a few seasons, but really liked the uniform particle size and the fact that there were no "fines" or dust in it.
> 
> Any thoughts on this?


Halite is a generic name for rock salt. There is no patent on this name and it is not trade marked. Any salt producer can use this on their rock salt bags.

The plastic bags (like fertilizer - lime) are valve pack bags. The material is moved by air and pressure blown into the bags. When full the valve will self seal from the weight within the bag. The other bags are either heat sealed or sewn bags. Material is moved by gravity into the bags and then sealed by heat or twine.


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

Thanks Harold.

I was never aware of the name Halite being a generic name for rock salt. I googled it and read into it more.

The way you described the bags is correct. I find the vented bags to have a bigger size crystal than the sealed bags.

Most of the salt I buy comes from Clarks Summit, PA


----------

